
I Skipped Showering for Two Weeks and Bathed in Bacteria Instead - mathieutd
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/showering-and-bathed-in-bacteria-instead-mother-dirt-aobiome-microbiome
======
zeveb
> “Our research shows that [the skin microbiome] is remarkably stable,” said
> Julia Oh of the Jackson Laboratory. “We’re always showering, and washing our
> hands using antibiotic products, and being touched by people [in different
> environments].” And for all of this, our microbiome doesn’t actually change
> very much, she explained—in the same way that, just because you encounter a
> virus of some kind on the subway, you won’t necessarily pick it up and get
> sick. We’re good at fighting off the invaders.

Mightn't it be that the bacteria found on a modern soap-using human's skin are
remarkably stable with respect to soap usage, while those found elsewhere
might not be?

It also wouldn't surprise me if it turns out the re-establishing bacteria once
exterminated turns out to be extremely tough, while keeping the proper
proportions constant might not be too difficult.

